# Where can I find Kontakt 5.8.1?



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey fellas,

Recently got a new computer -- doing the usual installation stuff. 

On my old machine I was using Kontakt 5.8.1 -- never upgraded to 6. Do you know where I can find the installer for this? Pulling my hair out trying to find it...


----------



## mgpqa1 (Aug 24, 2019)

I reached 5.8.1 via Native Access, so I'm going to assume you can use the old installer from your original disc or maybe download from your user area at NI (https://www.native-instruments.com/en/my-account/my-products-serials-downloads/) then update via Native Access afterwards. Otherwise, you may have to reach out to NI support.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 25, 2019)

mgpqa1 said:


> I reached 5.8.1 via Native Access, so I'm going to assume you can use the old installer from your original disc or maybe download from your user area at NI (https://www.native-instruments.com/en/my-account/my-products-serials-downloads/) then update via Native Access afterwards. Otherwise, you may have to reach out to NI support.



Thanks. I got Kontakt from Komplete, but those discs are long gone. Upgraded my Komplete to the latest one and of course its Kontakt 6+ only. I have an older 5.5.1 installer file, but can't seem to locate 5.8.1. 

If anybody has any any clues, please let me know.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 25, 2019)

Here are the Kontakt Player Archives, that have 5.8.1








KONTAKT (Player) Legacy Installers for Older Operating Systems


The table below provides download links to the last compatible KONTAKT (Player) versions that can be installed on operating systems no longer supported by Native Instruments. Click on the link corr...




support.native-instruments.com





Looks like the Legacy Page was only updated to Full Kontakt 5.6.6 (harder to find too)...





UPDATE MANAGER







www.native-instruments.com





I believe if you installed 5.6.6 and updated it through Native Access, it would update to 5.8.1 (assuming you have a license for full Kontakt). Kontakt 6 is a separate product, so it wouldn't affect it. I have both 5 and 6 full and they co-exist fine and can be used at the same time.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Aaron Sapp said:


> I have an older 5.5.1 installer file, but can't seem to locate 5.8.1.


Have you tried using that? I also got Kontakt via Komplete and the installer on my disc is probably older than 5.5.1, but here I am today with 5.8.1 installed (it's been years since I've reached for the disc; I've been performing regular updates through Service Center then Native Access). Give the 5.5.1 installer a try, then see if Service Center / Native Access detects an available update to 5.8.1.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 25, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> I believe if you installed 5.6.6 and updated it through Native Access, it would update to 5.8.1 (assuming you have a license for full Kontakt).



This is correct.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks, guys - got it sorted out.  

Have another question @EvilDragon: Is there a reason why non-NKS libraries take ages longer to load? Like any library I load from the Library panel starts loading instantly, but everything else will hang for awhile before it begins loading in. I've tried resaving the respect NKI, but it doesn't seem to have much effect.

Any tips/help would be appreciated!


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 26, 2019)

Usually there is a slight performance benefit when samples are packed in an NKX monolith, but not "ages longer to load" difference. If you're on Windows, add exceptions for Kontakt's file format extensions to your antivirus, so that they aren't scanned on file open (you don't want this to happen in a sampler).


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks @EvilDragon. I actually don't have any additional anti-virus software and I'm quite new to Win 10. Are there native Win 10 anti-virus programs running that I should be made aware of?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 26, 2019)

@EvilDragon Looks like adding exclusions to Windows Defender Security Center was the ticket. Now everything loads up blazing fast. Geez. Wonder if I should just turn the damned thing off. 

Thanks for your help! Regretting the new PC build less and less.


----------



## Lindon (Aug 27, 2019)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Thanks @EvilDragon. I actually don't have any additional anti-virus software and I'm quite new to Win 10. Are there native Win 10 anti-virus programs running that I should be made aware of?


yes....check windows security

d*mn it I should read all the posts before replying...


----------

